# The Royal Palace, Bundi, Rajasthan, India.



## HughieD (Dec 12, 2014)

OK….one last retrospective report. And this is a bit of a special one. An abandoned India fort-cum-palace! When we went to Rajasthan, India back in 1995 we ended up in the fairly isolated town of Bundi and got the chance to go round its abandoned palace. Despite dominating the town and its position right in the centre the royal fort at Bundi is abandoned, or was when we went there. Fortunately we managed to find our way in and wow, did our eyes deceive us?! The palace is home to wall-paintings that depict daily life at the Bundi court from the early 17th to the late 19th centuries, as well as scenes from traditional literary and religious texts: processions with hundreds of horses and riders, amusing scenes from courtly life and trees, flowers and wading birds finely drawn in a subtle palate of blues and greens. The palace stands beside a lake rich in bird life. In a nutshell, an incredible place. Anyhow…on with the pictures.

As you can see from this picture the palace dominates the small town of Bundi:



India 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr


But despite this the formal royal residence is now empty:


India 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr


The entrance is equally imposing:


India 17 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it is empty:


India 52 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 44 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 50 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Although in relatively good nick due to the warm dry climate of Rajasthan:


Untitled by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 49 by HughieDW, on Flickr


The view over the town below is stunning:


India 47 by HughieDW, on Flickr


There are the odd reminders of the palace's glory like this colourful screened window:


India 48 by HughieDW, on Flickr


and even the rather forlorn maharajah's old throne:


India 45 by HughieDW, on Flickr


and of course some quite incredible paintings which still survive in relatively good condition:


India 39 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 40 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 41 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 42 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Perhaps the best kept part of the palace is the gardens at the bottom of the palace:


India 51 by HughieDW, on Flickr


India 43 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow another beautiful site,I can almost feel the sun!!cracking set of images and the wall paintings are superb.


----------



## King Al (Dec 13, 2014)

Another fantastic report Hughie!! What an interesting place


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2014)

You certainly get to some fascinating places!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 14, 2014)

krela said:


> You certainly get to some fascinating places!



Ha ha...well, I used to!


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice..


----------



## muppix (Dec 14, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 14, 2014)

You're right, it is an incredible place. Breathtaking to look at, can't imagine what it was like to actually be there but your pictures are the next best thing.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 14, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> You're right, it is an incredible place. Breathtaking to look at, can't imagine what it was like to actually be there but your pictures are the next best thing.



Cheers Mr Tumble for you very kind words. Been trying to find out what's happened to the place since we went and it appears that it is something of a tourist attraction now, albeit still in a very poor state of repair and neglect.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2014)

Fantastic! 
Really loving these !The architecture, the colours! 
Brilliant set, thank you for sharing!


----------

